
Prismic.io: a developer-focused approach to content management - mrspeaker
https://blog.prismic.io/UimoJ8uvzYwM4miB/introducing_prismicio
======
borplk
Ok we're seeing these ones popping up quickly these days (osmek.com) here's my
thoughts,

Short: not bad!

Long:

What we need here is not osmek or prismic or insert-random-new-thing, but it
is a sane interface.

If you think you are good go solve that problem.

The whole point (mostly) of these services is to decouple content from
presentation yet when every new service designs their own revolutionary API
you just end up tying yourself to that specific provider.

The major problem is to get people to agree on the same thing of course.

But if that does happen then imagine the kinds of freedom it will bring to
you.

A very simplistic one could be defining standard JSON objects and then
building a CMS that works with those objects, then allow people to bring their
own data.

------
andybak
That video is unbearable and my brain intervened within 30 seconds and I found
myself browsing another site.

Is there any textual info on this anywhere or do I have to force myself to
watch that video?

~~~
anentropic
There's some here [https://prismic.io/tour/writing-
room](https://prismic.io/tour/writing-room)

I also find the recent trend of introducing things via videos, often with no
text alternative, massively irritating.

Particularly when it's something developer-centric and code-related. Do you
really think I'm illiterate? That I am browsing with sound on? That I want to
sit through minutes of marketing guff waiting for you to get to the point? You
can't skim-read a video.

~~~
wiremine
I agree: the talking head against a white background is overdone.

That said, I've always thought this is a product/project opportunity: the
reason most startups rely on talking head videos is because anything else gets
more costly and time consuming. Making it easier to produce a product demo
would be a huge help.

Edit: cleaned up grammar. I can has words.

------
sadache
Hi guys,

Worth noting that prismic.io is created by the same creators of the
[http://playframework.org](http://playframework.org)

------
davidjgraph
Whoever decided to play that music at that volume over the entire video needs
to have their computer taken away.

Overall, from the marketing, that's all I can smell here, marketing. If this
is targeting developers, there is a major branding error all over the site.

------
deweller
Compare with [http://osmek.com/](http://osmek.com/) which was also recently
submitted to Hacker News:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6481766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6481766)

------
nfoz
"Is it compatible with my project?

Yes, it is. As long as you do things right on your app, (...)"

um, so that's probably a no. I prefer technical description of a product than
marketing nonsense. Also, I'm not going to watch your marketing video to find
out what it is.

~~~
mrspeaker
Yep sorry... falls under "english fail", which we're working on, promise. This
first release is kind of marketing-y in nature - but we are putting together
some articles on the architecture, technical decisions, and some of the
technical features (like crazy-amazing diffs of structured documents) that
will hopefully be more relevant to your interests.

~~~
nfoz
I look forward to it then, thanks.

------
tech-no-logical
if you want to introduce a product, please, please supply a working demo, and
not some bad video full of marketing. _especially_ if you're targeting
developers.

~~~
sadache
Fully working example in different programming languages on github
[https://developers.prismic.io/examples/UjBmm8uvzeMJvE5V/les-...](https://developers.prismic.io/examples/UjBmm8uvzeMJvE5V/les-
bonnes-choses)

~~~
desigooner
FWIW, the fonts on the example site don't render correctly on Chrome 29 on
Windows 7 and look like crap.

When will people start testing fonts on windows and not just go with whatever
looks good on a mac?!

------
NKCSS
The video looks more like a parody than a serious video...

------
ChikkaChiChi
I definitely can get behind the statement of intent that the 'content' part of
a CMS needs to be managed better.

Unfortuantely, I think it's only one of the problem areas that cause
developers to constantly reinvent the wheel when it comes to CMSs to fit their
own needs.

~~~
andybak
I think the solution is just layers on top of Django, Rails etc.

Django's admin is a pointer towards a solution and with some refinement that
solves part of the problem.

Easy-to-use modular objects that are geared towards typical content types
helps another aspect of it.

And some mix of [http://startbootstrap.com/](http://startbootstrap.com/) with
[http://bootsnipp.com/](http://bootsnipp.com/) would tackle a third part of
this.

So - essentially we don't need a CMS - we need a CMS toolkit that enables
building a custom CMS with a minimal amount of glue code.

------
warpech
For anyone researching about making a better CMS, this is the single best blog
I have followed for years:
[http://gadgetopia.com/cm](http://gadgetopia.com/cm)

------
noelwelsh
Very slick site. Noticed some typos, that probably arose from fr to en
conversion.

[https://prismic.io/pricing](https://prismic.io/pricing) => Should be "Gb of
storage", not "Go of storage".

[https://prismic.io/tour/writing-room](https://prismic.io/tour/writing-room)
=> "Additional informations" (in the screenshot for the structured editing
section) should be "Additional information".

~~~
mrspeaker
Thanks for the heads-up. Like all good start-ups, everything was put together
at speed: the final FR->EN conversion is a current WIP and will be getting
some love shortly!

------
loucal
I have been developing a product unrelated to yours (I think at least, the
video wont play because of all the traffic you're getting and your site really
does not explain it too well) and I had thought prism was a good base for a
name also, but then the whole NSA thing happened and I promptly switched the
name.

Definitely not trying to be a jerk, but I'm wondering if these guys are
concerned about this at all?

~~~
theboywho
The video is hosted at vimeo, I don't see why you think it's related to the
traffic these guys are getting.

It plays just fine for me.

~~~
loucal
You're right, it could have been for any reason. Anyway, it didn't work at the
time for me but now it does.

------
susi22
Another gray font on gray background website. I think I'll just give up and
order a new monitor. I can't read all these new fancy websites. I get it that
developers have usually good monitors, but is it really necessary to use a
light gray on a gray background?

Edit: Hold your downvotes, I'm talking about the website. Not the blog! The
website does have some hard to read gray-on-gray.

~~~
treerock
I was curious about this.

The grey on white has a ratio[1] of 8.6:1 which should be perfectly fine.

The footer, light blue on dark blue, has a ratio of 3.8:1 which fails WCAG.

I can read both fairly easily. Contrast ratio maybe not a good measure?

[1]:
[http://webaim.org/resources/contrastchecker/](http://webaim.org/resources/contrastchecker/)

~~~
susi22
Thanks for the link and research. Some of the text is #acb2b6 which is really
difficult for me to read. It's not like this website is particularly bad. I've
hold back on commenting before but I guess I just felt like ranting today.

------
contingencies
Content management in the modern world = i18n focus = translation service
provider integration + test hooks for proof reading + translation memory +
(for high value releases such as intial marketing push to new
culture/language) potential focus group process hooks

There is absolutely no way any of these US-centric startups are doing this
stuff right. No way.

------
pa5tabear
What tools are used to make the main prismic.io page?

I've been seeing tons of new-ish sites with the scroll down structure where
it's like there are multiple viewing frames stacked vertically. Is this
because everyone is using the same toolset/template?

------
madoublet
A "developer-focused" approach seems like overkill for most sites, but I could
see it finding a home in large institutions (universities, companies, etc)
that have dedicated development teams.

------
troymc
So is Prismic.io a database as a web service? With a focus on storing content?

------
ionwake
His hair is unnervingly tall

